#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Pattaya Long Boat Competition Press Conference.

## dirtydog

*Pattaya Long Boat Competition Press Conference.* 
On Monday Afternoon at Pattaya City Hall, Khun Itipon, the Mayor of Pattaya led a press conference to announce the annual Pattaya Longboat Competition which is scheduled to take place at the Maprachan Reservoir, located East of Pattaya, between 22nd and 23rd of November. This highlight of the local entertainment calendar is jointly organized by the Chonburi Provincial Administration, Nongprue Municipality, the Rowing and Canoeing Association of Thailand and Pattaya City Hall and features long boat competitors from Thailand, who will be competing for the Crown Princess Sirintorn Trophy. There will also be an International Boat Race featuring competitors form 6 countries, Malaysia, Myanmar, Vietnam, Laos, Cambodia, Singapore and Thailand. We will have more on this must see event in the coming weeks. 

12
44

Pattaya One News

*Previous Years Long Boat Races (Pattaya Traditional Longboat races to be held Nov 18 and 19)*

----------


## buriramboy

Good day out, been the last few years.

----------

